
Rep. Heck: Why Should Americans Care About Russia Meddling in Our Democracy? - miobrien
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7Hh5aXybVY
======
AnimalMuppet
Is the fact that this person is a representative proof that Russia has been
meddling in our democracy for a long time? Or have we, all by ourselves,
managed to elect as representatives some people who are this badly in need of
a civics lesson?

I'm not sure which hypothesis I find more disturbing.

~~~
miobrien
I feel like you didn't watch the video.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
I'll be honest - I didn't. I'm at work, and they want us to not load down the
network with video during work hours.

I gather that I was misled by the title...

